# The Most Efficient Compressor , and its free too .



## expertno.1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have seen many posting about compression programs , etc so i decided to geive them the best .

Yep you heard right , am talking about the most efficient compressor that would give extreme compression qualtiy with less time .

You would be thinking of 7-zip , winrar , etc for speed and compression .

No , but its called *FREEARC* , many would have never heard of it .
I am only giving this info to save some of your space , its mostly intended for backup use . 

But according to the compression tests it has been found that 

FreeARC compresses more than UHARC , Winrar , 7-zip ,  and even in very LESS TIME than it . 

*Here are the compression tests , *
*www.maximumcompression.com/data/summary_mf2.php

Its decompression time is also smaller than rar and 7-zip .


Actually its m4 mode gives compression like *UHARC AND IN LESS THAN 10 TIMES OF UHARCS TIME !!*

I have used it , it has features like encryption and password setter too .
plus you can create your own executalbe file ! ( 32 kb extra for the file) .

So overall it may be called the FATHER of all compression programmes .

BEST OF ALL its FREE !! , You can download its latest version from here .

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND ITS M3 mode for normal use , faster than 7-zip , winrar and better compression that it !

ALTHOUGH ITS MX (MAXIMUM COMPRESSION MODE) is INSANE . Higher compression in some more little time without any change in the decompression time .

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/9277/97456992.jpg

*Download*
www.freearc.org 

HAPPY COMPRESSING !!



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## axxo (Mar 23, 2009)

hmm...I'm using IZArc which is a good free alternative for winrar and I'd say its the best.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^its no efficient enough , its ranking is below 50 !


----------

